
Denmark plans regulation of influencers following suicide note - foolrush
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-48928012
======
moksly
Is “plans regulation” really the right way to describe something that is
really, really far from having majority support? [0] It’s a suggestion by our
current governing party, but none of its three supporting parties or the
opposition want it, so it’ll most likely never happen. Especially because it’s
already fading away from being “news-worthy” in Denmark by the time I write
this.

0: [https://www.dr.dk/nyheder/indland/minister-efter-fie-
laursen...](https://www.dr.dk/nyheder/indland/minister-efter-fie-laursens-
selvmordsbrev-vi-har-solgt-boern-og-unge-til)

